# Aggressive Bees - why so suddenly? Requeen now, or spring?



## Tommy Tip Top (May 27, 2011)

I have had a gentle colony of italian bees which were requeened (via queen cell)in the spring. Over the past month they have become very aggressive ( I was stung 20 + times last week). They have got stores in supers and they are well away from anyone.
Firstly, any suggestions on why they have become so aggressive?

Secondly, I have just taken a poor queen out of a colony after uniting 2 hives. My question is: should I leave my 'aggressive italian colony queen' over winter and requeen in spring? Or, should I temporaily reqeen with my 'poor queen' to over-winter and then requeen in spring?

As always, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Just a few questions Tommy.

1. Is the queen alive and laying in the aggressive hive? 
2. What's the availability of a good mated queen this time of year in the UK?

If the queen availability is bad and she's doing well, I would re-queen in the spring and wear some protection until then.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with charlie B, it would be best to leave them till spring, I wouldn't disrupt them with requeening this late in the year, besides, in the spring you may see a different side of their disposition. Looking on the bright side the hive should be well defended till spring and that may be a good thing.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A dearth can add a lot of temper. Skunks, kids and other varmints can add to that. Do you smoke them? Not smoking them in a dearth, even with nice bees, is almost guaranteed to get you stung.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Most beekeepers who lose bees, lose them in the winter. If you still have them in the spring, requeen then, if you still think it's needed. Your poor queen, can't answer because it depends what you mean by poor.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree with Michael and Oldtimer. This time of year even gentle colonies can get agressive. I had a hive go into winter that was the worst ever in terms of behaviour, brought it back from a pollination location and it was really really bad. But it came through the winter and is a gentle hive this year, from the beginning of spring to now. Not sure why it was so mean last fall. And I don't think it was superceded.


----------

